

A Case Study in Classic Mistakes - enraged_camel
http://www.stevemcconnell.com/rdmistak.htm

======
bediger4000
This isn't a case study in Classic Mistakes - it's fiction. If it's from a
real company, it doesn't make any sense. The trouble that Our Hero gets into
is too cliche - not even Dilbert's Pointy-Haired boss would let executives
double the effort and halve the schedule.

Since we all agree it's fiction, then we have to look at what this parable is
supposed to teach us. And even here, the fiction falls down: I see nothing
obvious. If we're too take away "for want of a nail...", then the old rhyme
would be more succint. If we're to take away something more general, then the
story just doesn't convey it.

Sorry, Steve.

